# Wide face vs narrow face



## Boxingfan (Oct 15, 2021)

Which one Is better. I have a wide face


----------



## DesperadoRatado (Oct 15, 2021)

like what a dumb fucking broad ass question


----------



## Boxingfan (Oct 15, 2021)

DesperadoRatado said:


> like what a dumb fucking broad ass question


----------



## Deleted member 11770 (Oct 15, 2021)

Narrow. Looks more high class and evolved. But too narrow and you start looking like a cuck


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Oct 15, 2021)

you can look good with either tbh, i think narrow is better tho aslong as it not super narrow, wide looks pretty orge now that i think of it


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Oct 15, 2021)

*WIDE*


----------



## MadVisionary (Oct 15, 2021)

Wide is better, high fwhr looks more high T


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Oct 15, 2021)

wide is always better, but depends how much wide. Barret fwhr is meme


----------



## Chadeep (Oct 15, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> *WIDE*


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Oct 15, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> View attachment 1366835


ppl get tall skulls mixed up with narrow faces...

tall skull + width is what you want...


----------



## Chadeep (Oct 15, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> ppl get tall skulls mixed up with narrow faces...
> 
> tall skull + width is what you want...







Looks good with beard. You should grow it out too cumskin


----------



## Mongrelcel (Oct 15, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> ppl get tall skulls mixed up with narrow faces...
> 
> tall skull + width is what you want...


usually wide equals shit ES


----------



## Deleted member 11770 (Oct 15, 2021)

The skullpill is the hardest pill to swallow.


MarkCorrigan said:


> ppl get tall skulls mixed up with narrow faces...
> 
> tall skull + width is what you want...


Tall skulls tend to be more narrow tho in that they are proportionally longer than brachyskulls


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Oct 15, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> View attachment 1366841
> 
> Looks good with beard. You should grow it out too cumskin


my facial hair is white it used to be red im an old man


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Oct 15, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> usually wide equals shit ES


sometimes, usually very wide faces have bad ES


----------



## Gad (Oct 15, 2021)

depends on what niche you're after. 

wide is more high T, thug-ish and is better in more ghetto environments
narrow is classy, smart and is better in more rich/business/formal environments


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Oct 15, 2021)

Gad said:


> depends on what niche you're after.
> 
> wide is more high T, thug-ish and is better in more ghetto environments
> narrow is classy, smart and is better in more rich/business/formal environments


high fwhr is linked to corporate success


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Oct 15, 2021)

Narrow moggs anything else is cope


----------



## dakchuh (Oct 15, 2021)

wide mogs bro


----------



## changxx234 (Oct 15, 2021)

Narrow diamonds shape


----------



## Prettyboy (Oct 15, 2021)

Wide is better as long as it’s angular and lean (so not a bloated moonface). Looks much more robust and better developed than narrow.


----------



## one job away (Oct 15, 2021)

Boxingfan said:


> Which one Is better. I have a wide face
> View attachment 1366818


Ideally:
the widest part of your face (most of the time zygos, for some it’s the masseter) should be 1:1 to the upper end of brows to bottom of chin. Minor variances are fine. Everything depends also on the gonion position. Low gonions will look boxy even on a longer face and vise versa.

so height and width aren’t the most important part when defining a head shape. Midface and gonions are more important.


----------



## john2 (Oct 15, 2021)

Wide skulls and faces look better in general. Over here in the OP, the 1st, wide face looks better.


----------



## FascisstChad (Oct 15, 2021)

ecstazy said:


> Narrow. Looks more high class and evolved. But too narrow and you start looking like a cuck


----------

